# Black Egyptian Moraslat



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Black Egyptian Moraslat Pigeon​
​


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Mohamad, Very unusual beak, do they feed their day old young Ok?

regards Gordon


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Dear, Feed their young is very normal and this kind of pigeon commonly spread in Egypt.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Most of your birds have un-usual look


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I never thought I would see a bird with a more downwards pointing beak than the scandaroon but I think this may be it.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah in Iraq the get these birds from egypt rare in iraq i how do the eat ore feed their chicks do explain friend but they are truly gorgouse


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

thx for comments


----------



## Bayir Doucan (Feb 2, 2014)

Mohamad you sell moraslat?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone have this breed in the USA I would like to have this breed


----------



## wesswith (Jun 25, 2015)

*Maraslats*

Dear
Do you have got for sale ......I'd like to buy several pairs
Kind regards


----------



## wesswith (Jun 25, 2015)

*Maraslat*

Hello

I d like to buy maraslats.
Let me know if you have for sale,please
...any sex, any colour


----------

